# Horn eating



## Joanzak52 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have two three month old goats. One a Saanen and one a Toggenburg. Both have horns. Yesterday i noticed that the outer layer of the horns on the Saanen looked like they had been eaten off. Today, when I held them, one of them split down the middle 1/3 down the horn. The Toggenburg has been eating away at the other's horns. Any one else have this happen? What should I do? Will these horns get infected? Will they grow back? Thank you.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

Never had goats chew each other's horns, but dogs sometimes will gnaw the tips off and some goats let them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have a good loose mineral out for them?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you actually seen the Toggenburg chew on the Saanan's horns? If yes then some type of deficiency is likely the answer! Typically it is protein deficiency but definitely could be mineral as well. What are you feeding them and do they have a mineral supplement?

If you haven't actually seen it occur - are there actual chew marks? Could even be a rodent chewing on it while they are sleeping or the dog suggestion if you have a Livestock Guardian Dog. 

In some goats when they have a horn growth spurt there is something some flaking and shedding of outer layers of the horn. But the split is concerning - can you post a photo of the horns and perhaps we can help you more?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You'll want to read this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/horns-peeling-158127/

Goats' horns go through a natural "peeling" sort of process at around three months. You're not the first one to be surprised and wonder if your goats were losing their horns!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help better determine what is going on there.

Is it actually split? If so, it may be from injury, especially if you haven't seen the actual chewing on the horn.


----------



## Joanzak52 (Jun 11, 2014)

*reply to goat horn eating*

No I have not seen the Toggenburg eat the horns on the Saanen. Each day, my two young goats go out with my two adult Finn sheep, one ram and one ewe and their two baby lambs. They go out as a herd. Then they come in around 6 PM and go into separate pens for the night. Sheep in one and goats in the other. My goats are still on goat formula. This week I went from three feedings a day of milk to two feedings of milk. I give them really fresh hay free choice that they can eat all day. I have also given them goat mixed grain meant for baby goats, which has minerals and vitamins in it. Also, they do not seem to like the grain mix and I am still trying to get them to eat it. These are very young goats, just turned three months old. I am concerned because only the Saanen has the pealed off horns, going half way down the horn. Today the horn looks even thinner where the layer is gone. I would like to not have to separate the two goats, but I will if it gets worse. I will post a picture later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pealing off, indicates growth. You mentioned cracked, which I pictured a good crack through the horn, so it is most likely shedding of horn, that you describe now.

A pic will help determine this.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am concerned that they are out with a Ram. Typically they can not mate but that ram sure will try and that is going to cause problems for the oats, that is IF they are does.

Also you have to make sure those goat get a Mineral that is NOT Goat/sheep, they need the cooper that the sheep can not have.


----------



## Joanzak52 (Jun 11, 2014)

Today in the morning I saw the Saanen's horns in the Toggenberg's mouth. So she is doing it. Like I said she is a trouble maker. As for minerals, i will pick some up, but they are getting copper and minerals from their formula that they are still on. They do not seem interested in their formulated grain. Only hay and their milk. As for running with my ram, he is the most mild mannered ram I have ever seen. He stay close to his ewe and his children. It is the goats that jump all over him and harass him. I watch them, as right now they are in a small field enclosure until the rainy times end. Then they will be allowed to go into the bigger field. The ram has no interest in them. If I see him act in any way lovey toward them, I will put the goats in a separate area. Right now it is very good for the goats to be with the sheep. They are learning some social skills, learning how to act in a herd environment. These goats were taken away from their mothers after three days, so they have no social skills. My sheep are teaching them some manners. Both my goats are female. I have one ram, one ewe and his two lambs are female also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe try putting tennis balls on the tips or put a cap made from duct tape not to stick to the horns and then tape the lower part of the tape cap with a thin strip so it is easy to remove when you want it removed.

Or put hot sauce or something a goat doesn't like in taste, to detour the chewing on them.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Joanzak52 said:


> Today in the morning I saw the Saanen's horns in the Toggenberg's mouth. So she is doing it.


That doesn't necessarily mean she is actually chewing on the Saanen's horns, though. I routinely see my kids with their mother's horns (ear tags, ears, wattles, etc) in their mouth, but they aren't eating them. Peeling and cracks in horns can be an indicator of previous stress, and it takes some time for them to grow out enough to be noticeable, as well.


----------

